# we got our secret santa!!!!!!!!!



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

from KELLY, GOOSE AND BETTY!!!!!

they have done it again this year spoiled!!!!!!!



























a collage of all the dogs!!!!!!



























snuggle sac!!! most surprised we LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS!!!!!!!










ALREADY INSIDE lol



















Baby was asked to join 












TREAAAAAAAAAAAATS!!!!!!!!!

tripe, duck feet, rabbit ears, chicken feet etc


















ninja was especially happy about the treats haha he immediately got a rabbit ear, piece of tripe and a duck foot and went to town!

continued.............


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

chihuahua mug!! love this i love giant mugs!!!










shirt for baby!


















my absolute fave bath and body worrks!! i love body sprays and i have one of those purse sanatizer holders perrrrrrrrrrrrfect!










little clay ornaments!! perfect for my tiny xmas tree which was lacking any decorations!! 










car maganet!!










there was another bumper sticker but i didnt include here bc it has swear words but is hilarious hahah

MY FAVE FAVE FAVEEEEEEEEEEEEE

hot chocolate mmmmmmmmmmmm










I'm currently drinking a cup of gingerbread hot chocolate in the giant mug!!

everything!!!










Baby is sleeping on top of the sac currently but i have put it on a pillow ninja slept inside of it for a bit until i started eating now he's mooching haha

we're soooooo happy and love love love everythign!!!!!!!

thanks again kelly, betty and goose!!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i didnt even know you were in SS !!!  , Very nice presents. i love that hot pink and leopard pink snuggle sac, and thats a great pic of Ninja and Baby together in it


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi well all i can say is merry christmas for baby and ninja they must have been good little chihs to get so many nice things


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wowwww look at all that! gj ss!  all the hot chocolate will last you the winter! LOL ~ loving everythin but wow duck feet and chicken feet....im a bit weary of getin the duckfeet for dex...i dont believe in eatin ducks and seein that will make me sad LOL  adorable snuggie sack! looks oh so comfy! chi cup  bath and body works is great ^_^ mmm adorable ornaments  the first thing i noticed was the canon box :lol: and then the chi fleece pjs!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I think I see the *other* bumper sticker....lol... it is hilarious! and all that Hot Chocolate....yummy!!! Love that snuggle sack and I bet they are lovin' those treats!!!
great gifts


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahah if you zoom in u might see the other bumper sticker lmao!!!

I'm not that creeped out by the feet the dogs LOVE them and people eat them my ex did I would never tho haha

Hot chocolate for the whole winter I'm so excited its my fave I don't drink coffee so I bring hot chocolate with me to work!

Haha u noticed the chi pjs  

I wasn't in secret Santa actually I didn't sign up but me and Kelly planned our own not so secret Santa months ago  shell be getting her package soon!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ps I don't knwo which member on here made this snuggle sac but I highly reccomend it it is great quality materials and well crafted!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

what a haul, hot choc, yum


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

What a great box of goodies! Love the duck feet...


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I love the pictures. I really like the snuggle sac and the collage.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay your babies hit the jackpot!! Such awesome gifts! Now I want some hot chocolate... lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

BTW, love the PINK toes on the collage........lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahahha to the pink toes I feel horrible that my nail polish is chipped too I was hopin no one noticed hahahha it was rolled up so I needed to use my foot to take the pic hahahhaha 

Hot chocolate is literally the most delicious! I don't know if I can share! Haha

Baby won't touch the rabbit ears she smelt it gave me a dirty look and walked away lmao ninja ate it in seconds tho.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Look at all that loot! :santa: You received some nice items! ccasion1: And your chis are such nice posers too! Great pics!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome presents


----------

